# Breeding Golden White Cloud Minnows



## JayMiller (May 18, 2016)

I've heard these were easy fish to breed but I'm having no luck. I've kept 4 adults (2 male? 2 female) in a 3 gallon daylight aquarium for at least a month. Marbles on the bottom, green yarn spawning mops, sponge filter. Feeding mostly frozen food. Darkening the aquarium at night. Cold water changes weekly. I see spawning behaviour on a regular basis but never any fry. I'm stumped. Any ideas or advice would be welcome.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi JayMiller,

The only thing that comes to mind would be to separate the males and females for a week or so and condition them with blood worms. Then reintroduce them all together.

Hopefully someone comes along with specific mountain minnow thoughts.

Good luck!

Jackie


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

Fisheye said:


> Hi JayMiller,
> 
> The only thing that comes to mind would be to separate the males and females for a week or so and condition them with blood worms. Then reintroduce them all together.
> 
> ...


 I recall that they like cool water. Your water may be too warm.


----------



## JayMiller (May 18, 2016)

Thanks, Jackie. They're already getting frozen bloodworms and mysis. Maybe I should try live foods...


----------



## JayMiller (May 18, 2016)

Martelvis, I know the fish like cooler temps but is it possible the eggs don't hatch if it's too cool? The tank is in an office that's unheated at night, so it get's down into the 60's F. I thought perhaps it was too cool, so I added a small 5W heater, but it still doesn't get above 70F.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

http://www.fishpondinfo.com/wcmm.htm


----------



## JayMiller (May 18, 2016)

Thanks, Fisheye! This is interesting. "These are also slightly acid, soft water fish." My water is definitely not soft.


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

I have a few golden white clouds in soft, and a few in hard; between several planted tanks and grow outs, never had an issue with any health wise.. breeding however (haven't even sexed any of them in the 6mo having) have seen no signs of displays from any, and all kept with 70-75* temp, ph 6.5-7.4. The only thing I have noticed is the ones in colder tanks are visibly larger and more rounded out.

I have had stragglers left behind before, in rain barrels and grow beds.. I would not do so intentionally, but as long as the water does no freeze solid, and there is still access to oxygen either in the water or at an enlarged opening; they should survive just fine, as I've come out in the spring to the odd welcome from a few when cleaning out tanks before planting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMiller (May 18, 2016)

Jeepcarpenter said:


> I have had stragglers left behind before, in rain barrels and grow beds.. I would not do so intentionally, but as long as the water does no freeze solid, and there is still access to oxygen either in the water or at an enlarged opening; they should survive just fine, as I've come out in the spring to the odd welcome from a few when cleaning out tanks before planting.
> 
> LOL they are hardy little suckers, aren't they?


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

Yeah, I've found them to be more resilient than even standard goldfish, and it just so happens that I like their size and colouring much more than so i usually have them in as one of the first occupants in a newly cycled tank. I would be more inclined to focus on breeding them if their average price of $0.20c was greater, but I would really prefer limia or wild type/feeder guppies if choosing tank inhabitants. They are just a close second, and both handy and pretty to have around, lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

So since your post I snagged up 4 of the white clouds that were easy to catch (3 females, 1 male) and put them in a cycled 15g with sand, lava rock and pea gravel substrate, 50% filled with Val's, hornwort, duckweed, java moss and filamentous algae.. and though the male does perform displays for the females, no signs of breeding as of yet. No bother to me, was just interested to test. Tank is lit dimly for 7hrs/day, blue supplemented 2-3hrs a night; temp maintained at 68*, ammonia/nitrite: 0, nitrates: 12, 10% WC once/wk; fed every other day alternating from a mixture of flake, seed shrimp and frozen bloodworms.
Edit: PH: 6.7, and -cold- water changes. Was suggested on another forum that increased cold water changes could help but have not seen any difference yet, unless maybe the tank is still too warm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashtonfitzgerald (Apr 11, 2017)

I've found that white clouds are almost always breeding, but I rarely see fry indoors unless I pull the plants/adults. I suspect the adults are either eating the eggs or picking off the fry. We've had many surprise fry show up when we grab plants for a new setup and a week later there are white cloud fry in the new tank. 

Outdoors they go into overdrive and throw eggs like crazy. The adults don't seem to be eating the eggs/fry as much outdoors. 

I just started a Long Fin White Cloud experiment with two tubs in the basement ~58 degrees. Going to drop the adults into one tub for a week, then move them back to the original to see if anything hatches. I'm curious if they keep breeding activity in cooler temps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishmommy3 (Jan 9, 2017)

I've had some success with breeding them
I put them in a cycled 5 gallon with yarn mops and bare bottom. Leave them there for a few days then Take them out. It takes a while for the fry to hatch and be visible I always leave some hornwort in there for them to eat from and I start with infusoria.
You have to take the adults out or they will eat the eggs.


----------

